# injured wood pigeon



## janieb (Sep 21, 2009)

I have found an injured wood pigeon, he is eating and drinking ok, but cannot fly as his wing is injured. I dont want to have his life ended as i am sure he can still live a comfortable life,m but unfortunately i already have 2 dogs and a tortoise and have nowhere to keep him.At the moment he is in a box in the conservatory, with shredded paper in the corner for his bedding on a night. I found him 2 days ago, and rang the RSPCA, and the RSPB, who advised me to call the Blue Cross which i did but said they would put it down. Could anyone advise me of a rescue centre near to where i live in Grimsby. Thank You


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Kind of you to take him in, and injured woodies can live fine in a safe environment. We have some disabled ones who share an aviary with a few collared doves,

Looking at the list we usually refer to, there's nothing on it very near to you. Closest are Sheffield or Selby, and I guess that is a good distance. Can give you the details, though, if possibilites. But, will try to locate somewhere closer.

Meanwhile, he should be OK in the conservatory if he is eating and drinking all right, and safely stowed away from the dogs. He needs to be confined for now, certainly.

What is he eating? Our woodpigeons are pretty fond of finely chopped greens such as watercress, rocket, curly kale and spinach leaves, which we find at one or other of the supermarkets.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janie,

I am certain that we can find him somewhere. Would you be able to deliver him? If so, within what radius?

For the time being, can you continue to offer him shelter? So many "sanctuaries" believe in euthanasing unreleasable wood pigeons, but given the chance they can adapt well to aviary life.

Is he an adult (with neck ring) or a juvenile ?


----------



## janieb (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi John, Thanks for the reply, I am feeding the pigeon on seed, curly cale and tried him on some pak choi which he has eaten as well. I live in New Waltham, N.E Lincs, I would appreciate anything which will help and is near to where i live, I will try anything to stop him/her being put to sleep.


----------



## janieb (Sep 21, 2009)

*Injured Wood Pigeon*

Hi all, Thanks for everyone who tried to help me with my injured wood pigeon. I thankfully managed to track down a vets a couple of miles from where i live and they have took him in and put him in their aviery with another injured wood pigeon they found, so alls well that ends well, But thanks again for everyone who tried to help especially feefo and John D


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feefo and John D are great!


----------

